# Anyone have experience ordering a barreled action?



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I am in the looooong process of building a .308 (buying a part or two every couple of month). I was originally going to get a Remington 700 SPS and take away everything that wasn't the barrel or the action and build off of it, however I am looking to go a few steps higher. I contacted Surgeon about getting a barreled action, however they won't do it, just an action or a complete rifle.

Does anyone know of a good place to order a barreled 700 action? I am looking for a 20" heavy barrel and as much as it is going to hurt my enlisted pay going for a Surgeon action, I am leaning that way now.


----------

